# I'm dissappointed in Spirit's facebook page. Keep politics out of Halloween!



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

I would like to preface this with the fact that I am no Republican but on the day of their convention to post a picture of their nominees' heads on the twins from the Shining was in poor taste to say the least imho.

Especially when feelings are so raw because of the current state of the world what was the purpose of doing this? Its just disappointing that this would happen. 

No politics! We can scare each other enough without them!


----------



## linster (Feb 1, 2012)

I totally agree. Keep Halloween spooky and fun! Leave the politics for November!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

texmaster said:


> I would like to preface this with the fact that I am no Republican but on the day of their convention to post a picture of their nominees' heads on the twins from the Shining was in poor taste to say the least imho.
> 
> Especially when feelings are so raw because of the current state of the world what was the purpose of doing this? Its just disappointing that this would happen.
> 
> No politics! We can scare each other enough without them!



Politics and Religion are 2 subjects that are best kept private. I hate to discuss them with even my family, as it often leads to arguments, hurt feelings, and disagreements.

I do feel that each person has a right to vote for whomever they choose...and believe in the higher power of their choice- or not believe at all.

But I do agree with you 100%! I do not want this election to encroach upon our Halloween happiness. This is our haven...Halloween is our special time of the year...we often plan the entire year for ONE DAY. To bring politics into it is madness!

I beg of my halloween family to keep politics private. I realize many people may have strong political viewpoints...I certainly do. But I mixing it with the bestest day of the year? No!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

hollow said:


> Politics and Religion are 2 subjects that are best kept private. I hate to discuss them with even my family, as it often leads to arguments, hurt feelings, and disagreements.
> 
> I do feel that each person has a right to vote for whomever they choose...and believe in the higher power of their choice- or not believe at all.
> 
> ...


Totally agree!


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Amen! I was really disappointed in Spirit. Really lame cheap shot. My OEJ has very strong feelings for this election and I'm totally weary of it. All the hype and whatnot doesn't matter. All that matters is that little box you check. I totally agree this should be a private issue.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

hollow said:


> Politics and Religion are 2 subjects that are best kept private. I hate to discuss them with even my family, as it often leads to arguments, hurt feelings, and disagreements.
> 
> I do feel that each person has a right to vote for whomever they choose...and believe in the higher power of their choice- or not believe at all.
> 
> ...


Also totally agree!


----------



## WitchDr13 (Oct 31, 2011)

Succub'Oz said:


> Amen! I was really disappointed in Spirit. Really lame cheap shot. My OEJ has very strong feelings for this election and I'm totally weary of it. All the hype and whatnot doesn't matter. All that matters is that little box you check. I totally agree this should be a private issue.


Sorry, but... OEJ?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Wish there were a facebook filter for political crap, too.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I plan on asking all the ToTs who they are voting for: Those that say Obama get a Snickers bar, those that say Romney get a lil Tootsie Roll. On second thought...a whole Tootsie Roll would be too much. I'll probably just bite it in half and eat half myself and give the ToT the other half


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I agree as well. My hubby and I were just saying that Halloween week is going to be a tense week with the election around the corner. I think at this year's party we are going to hang a sign reminding guests to check their politics at the door


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> Wish there were a facebook filter for political crap, too.


Me too some of that is getting very annoying.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

After reading your thread I went to Spirits facebook page and saw the picture. I left a comment to let them know how ashamed I was of their ploy. No reason for that. We are getting enough of the politics on TV day after day after day.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Scatterbrains:1320607 said:


> I plan on asking all the ToTs who they are voting for: Those that say Obama get a Snickers bar, those that say Romney get a lil Tootsie Roll. On second thought...a whole Tootsie Roll would be too much. I'll probably just bite it in half and eat half myself and give the ToT the other half


*gigglesnort* Much as I agree with this policy... Nah, let's keep politics out of Halloween! 

I've been disappointed with Spirit in general this year. I'll go to the store (IF they decide to open one in the area nearest me where they USUALLY do - that's still up in the air, apparently) out of tradition's sake, but I doubt I'll buy anything. Thus far I'm unimpressed.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I plan on asking all the ToTs who they are voting for: Those that say Obama get a Snickers bar, those that say Romney get a lil Tootsie Roll. On second thought...a whole Tootsie Roll would be too much. I'll probably just bite it in half and eat half myself and give the ToT the other half


In 2008 a girl came to the door and her 'costume' was a voting booth. She had 3 holes cutout in a box - 1 for McCain, 1 for Obama and an Undecided. You dropped the candy into which one you voted for. I thought it was clever until I dropped one into the Obama hole and she annoyingly yelled back to her parents 'HE VOTED FOR OBAMA!'. I suspect she'll be back this year.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> I plan on asking all the ToTs who they are voting for: Those that say Obama get a Snickers bar, those that say Romney get a lil Tootsie Roll. On second thought...a whole Tootsie Roll would be too much. I'll probably just bite it in half and eat half myself and give the ToT the other half


Where do you live that people under 18 can vote?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Lord Homicide said:


> Where do you live that people under 18 can vote?


Good catch...I'll have to ask them who their parents are voting for......

BTW: Since I live in Utah, I'm assuming that I won't even make a dent in the carton of Snickers, but might need a few bags of Tootsie Rolls.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Deadview said:


> After reading your thread I went to Spirits facebook page and saw the picture. I left a comment to let them know how ashamed I was of their ploy. No reason for that. We are getting enough of the politics on TV day after day after day.


You should have left a message that you were ashamed of their prop selection this year too....why do all the latex heads have to have hooks or chains in them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

I am 'friends' with Spirit on fb, and dropped them a message and asked if they would stop bringing politics into Halloween. I was not mean, no cursing, no threats, no hysterics. This was their reply:

"Spirit Halloween
Elizabeth,
Thank you for your feedback. It saddens me to know that this is how you feel. At times, people forget we are all one nation. Whether right or left wing, we need to be able to have a conversation about the issues, instead of automatically assuming that an image represents the beliefs of an entire business. If you stay tuned, you will see that we will poke at Obama as well. Again, sorry if you are offended, this was not my intention."

Well, I understand the whole 'politics is a circus and they all deserve to be skewered' thing, but I maintain it is just not good for a business to get into politics. 

I DON'T WANT to have a conversation on a Halloween costume/decor page about politics, the election, Mitt Romney's dog, Barack Obama's birth certificate, etc. I go to Halloween pages to ESCAPE that mess.

Oh well, election year. Time to retreat into the garage and ask my Bucky skeleton what he wants with his tea.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I think they were doing it just to be funny. Halloween companies for a number of years have been selling political masks because they are popular. Halloween deals with pop culture. Sure, you have the monster side of things, but you also have costumes for things in the news, and on tv such as before you had something like Hannah Montana, or Pokemon. The people that own Spirit are more quirky type of people too - with there other store Spencer.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

There was something I wondered last year, I saw many mask of Obama at almost every Halloween stores. 

Why would a Canadian would dressed up like Obama? I found it disrepectable somehow, and confusing. 
Wooo! I am zany! I am dress like the American President! Wooo! 

I never saw a Stephen Harper mask! (I am sure almost everyone in the world goes "WHO?"). 
Woo! I am Zany! I am dress like the Canadien Prime Minister! Wooo... woo.. oo.. I'll sit down with my sweater and pet my cat... CRAZY! 

Does other country have mask of their polititiciens too, during Halloween?

We Canucks mostly don't give a s...t about politics... All our parties sucks (L)


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> I plan on asking all the ToTs who they are voting for: Those that say Obama get a Snickers bar, those that say Romney get a lil Tootsie Roll. On second thought...a whole Tootsie Roll would be too much. I'll probably just bite it in half and eat half myself and give the ToT the other half


Don't you mean to say you plan on asking the Tot's who they "would" vote for if they were of age?


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

hollow said:


> I am 'friends' with Spirit on fb, and dropped them a message and asked if they would stop bringing politics into Halloween. I was not mean, no cursing, no threats, no hysterics. This was their reply:
> 
> "Spirit Halloween
> Elizabeth,
> ...


I applied to work at Spirit this Halloween season as a temp job. I found it kind of strange they had a weird questionnaire question pertaining to marijuana. They asked do you think marijuana is equal to alcohol abuse these days. I answered ,"No" because I thought it was the answer they were looking for. However, in all actuality the effects of alcohol are more lethal than marijuana. I kind of have a feeling they are a very liberal company now....


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Holy crap, I was asking why people would use Obama mask for. I just click on Fark, and this is the first story on the list..

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/palm-beach/fl-obama-mask-robber-20120829,0,7702246.story


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

osenator said:


> There was something I wondered last year, I saw many mask of Obama at almost every Halloween stores.
> 
> Why would a Canadian would dressed up like Obama? I found it disrepectable somehow, and confusing.
> Wooo! I am zany! I am dress like the American President! Wooo!
> ...


I have always seen political masks in online and brick and mortar stores. I don't see the appeal of dressing up like a politician, but I am sure those masks sell and people do some pretty funny things with them. And that's just personal taste.

After the whole Chik-Fil-A firestorm, you'd think companies would run like heck from politics. It's just a no win situation for them. 

I am sure Spirit is looking to improve their profits with this...and I am sure most of their customers won't really be offended or care.

Maybe I never have paid attention before- do businesses do this kind of stuff election years?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

[Jedi ]Cloak_Dagger said:


> I applied to work at Spirit this Halloween season as a temp job. I found it kind of strange they had a weird questionnaire question pertaining to marijuana. They asked do you think marijuana is equal to alcohol abuse these days. I answered ,"No" because I thought it was the answer they were looking for. However, in all actuality the effects of alcohol are more lethal than marijuana. I kind of have a feeling they are a very liberal company now....


Did you get hired? It still has to be a fun place to work!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Ann Romney looks like Mary Shaw. Just sayin.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I still see Richard Nixon masks in stores, same with Bill Clinton & Monica Lewinsky. I think it's not uncommon to make masks of the sitting POTUS & a few other newsworthy politicians. They'd be useful in a protest of some sort but they've never appealed to me for any reason. If I like the sitting President I certainly don't wanna wear a goofy mask of him & if I don't like him I still don't wanna make fun of the guy because he's still our President & is doing a job I certainly don't wanna do. It just seems disrespectful of the office. 

But I understand why they get made & used, I just don't need them.

I suppose in this day & age we should be happy they went with both candidates instead of choosing one over the other.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought it was funny and harmless. People always make fun of politicians. Costumes always come out with celebrity/political masks so I don't see what the fuss is about.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Election years at the NYC/Village Halloween Parade are filled with political costumes. They take those masks and do huge satirical designs with multiple people like puppets, small vehicles, and group presentations. They force a reaction, that's for sure.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

If a store wants to sell political figure masks, that's fine. I think posting a political "joke" on your corporation's own facebook page is in very bad taste and very poor judgment. If the management of a company believe in something, fine...but you don't have to advertise those beliefs to the world on facebook. I say, if a company's business practices aren't in line with your beliefs, vote with your wallet and not purchase anything from them.


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Shame on anyone here in this forum who brings up joking/rude comments about one's political or religious beliefs. I actually joined this forum because I actually thought this would be the one place where both sides of the political spectrum (and everything in-between) could actually find common ground on and celebrate Halloween in harmony with one another. 

What sickens me the most is comments such as punishing children by reducing their Halloween treats because of something they really don't know about or because of their parents political opinions. Even if its a joke, its inconsiderate (please brush up on the rules of this forum).

Nonetheless I completely agree with the individual who started this discussion, and others who concur with their statement. I want to thank you for bringing this topic to light so that I may boycott "Sprit's" stores and online website from here on out.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Ghost Host, come to Canada, we never never talk about politics here... it's too boring!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you for posting this, i complained to their customer service supervisor....retail is no place to post their views whether agreed or disagree...i wont buy from them this year and we spent avg 4 grand a year with spirit. bad taste spirit, be more professional to your customers.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

hollow said:


> Politics and Religion are 2 subjects that are best kept private. I hate to discuss them with even my family, as it often leads to arguments, hurt feelings, and disagreements.
> 
> I do feel that each person has a right to vote for whomever they choose...and believe in the higher power of their choice- or not believe at all.
> 
> ...


Well said, and I totally agree. Save that for Facebook, or your local bar.



Scatterbrains said:


> I plan on asking all the ToTs who they are voting for: Those that say Obama get a Snickers bar, those that say Romney get a lil Tootsie Roll. On second thought...a whole Tootsie Roll would be too much. I'll probably just bite it in half and eat half myself and give the ToT the other half



Seriously? These are the type of comments that cause rifts in online relationships. Not only was the comment uncalled for, but the idea that you would allow your bad choices in life to effect children you don't even know is even worse. I know it was a joke, i hope, but I think it was tasteless and not n context with the topic.




Ghost Host said:


> Shame on anyone here in this forum who brings up joking/rude comments about one's political or religious beliefs. I actually joined this forum because I actually thought this would be the one place where both sides of the political spectrum (and everything in-between) could actually find common ground on and celebrate Halloween in harmony with one another.
> 
> What sickens me the most is comments such as punishing children by reducing their Halloween treats because of something they really don't know about or because of their parents political opinions. Even if its a joke, its inconsiderate (please brush up on the rules of this forum).
> 
> Nonetheless I completely agree with the individual who started this discussion, and others who concur with their statement. I want to thank you for bringing this topic to light so that I may boycott "Sprit's" stores and online website from here on out.


I agree with the first part of this post, but why would you boycott Spirit? Simply let them know you don't approve of their sales tactics. Against any political party. I have seen countless tasteless commercials on tv, but I didn't stop buying from that company just because they are morons.


No politics on HF.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

osenator said:


> We Canucks mostly don't give a s...t about politics... All our parties sucks (L)


I knew that I liked you, osenator I feel the same exact way.

What Spirit did is flat-out ignorant That said, it doesn't affect my opinion of the props that they sell; I'm not going to _not_ buy something that I like because of one or two dumb posts on their part.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

hollow said:


> I am 'friends' with Spirit on fb, and dropped them a message and asked if they would stop bringing politics into Halloween. I was not mean, no cursing, no threats, no hysterics. This was their reply:
> 
> "Spirit Halloween
> Elizabeth,
> ...


Yeah that's a pretty pathetic answer from them. Since when did Halloween become a place to talk about politics according to Spirit?

I totally agree with you. I don't want to talk about politics at all.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Terror Tom said:


> If a store wants to sell political figure masks, that's fine. I think posting a political "joke" on your corporation's own facebook page is in very bad taste and very poor judgment. If the management of a company believe in something, fine...but you don't have to advertise those beliefs to the world on facebook. I say, if a company's business practices aren't in line with your beliefs, vote with your wallet and not purchase anything from them.


This is why, back in my vid store clerkin' days, we'd never post anything political on our windows. We had many people ask to put up their candidate's posters & we'd always say no. I even ran for our town council (& won BTW) & wouldn't put up anything for myself & I worked there!!

Who was to say that someone would see that poster & disagree with that candidate & decide to not give us their business because putting up that poster was an endorsement? Didn't matter if both candidates showed up & asked, we'd never do it. It wasn't worth the potential loss of business & potential bad blood with customers.

I keep trying to tell my current employers this but they don't listen. They put up all sorts of "Vote for.." signs in front of the business. They think everyone agrees with their views & they don't because that's not reality, a state in which they do not live. If I saw their signs & didn't like their candidate I'd think "Well, they like that guy & I think he sucks so they're not getting my business."


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

osenator said:


> I never saw a Stephen Harper mask! (I am sure almost everyone in the world goes "WHO?").
> Woo! I am Zany! I am dress like the Canadien Prime Minister! Wooo... woo.. oo.. I'll sit down with my sweater and pet my cat... CRAZY!


This totally cracked me up!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> This is why, back in my vid store clerkin' days, we'd never post anything political on our windows. We had many people ask to put up their candidate's posters & we'd always say no. I even ran for our town council (& won BTW) & wouldn't put up anything for myself & I worked there!!
> 
> Who was to say that someone would see that poster & disagree with that candidate & decide to not give us their business because putting up that poster was an endorsement? Didn't matter if both candidates showed up & asked, we'd never do it. It wasn't worth the potential loss of business & potential bad blood with customers.
> 
> I keep trying to tell my current employers this but they don't listen. They put up all sorts of "Vote for.." signs in front of the business. They think everyone agrees with their views & they don't because that's not reality, a state in which they do not live. If I saw their signs & didn't like their candidate I'd think "Well, they like that guy & I think he sucks so they're not getting my business."



It is called being professional. Because of my husband's service, we cannot put a bumper sticker on our car, a political yard sign up in the yard, etc. If my hubs had a fb page, he could get in trouble for espousing any political affiliation.

I don't expect the average American to go by those standards, as we do have freedom of speech, religion, press, etc, which I support 100%.

Voting is important, and being informed is important. I don't even worry or care about other people's opinions- they are their own and thus none of my bidness.

But I guess this election is just gonna be in our faces no matter what. I haven't seen any online stores getting political.

Buycostumes has their annual online election poll...fun to keep an eye on, but not disrespectful to either candidate.

http://www.buycostumes.com/CategoryPage/presidentialmaskpoll_0.aspx


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

hollow said:


> Did you get hired? It still has to be a fun place to work!


No, I haven't heard anything from them yet....

It does seem like a fun place to work, not to mention the possibilities of getting an employee discount


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I really think it was meant to be a joke.I have a good sense of humor so I find lots of things amusing that others don't It .really never bothers me when people poke fun of people running for office...they are putting themself in the public eye for this to happen.If they don't want this then don't run for office.
I think scatterbrians was just being funny with his tootsie roll remark I laughed.come on people the world is way to serious now a days.
Go laugh and have fun.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

hollow said:


> It is called being professional. Because of my husband's service, we cannot put a bumper sticker on our car, a political yard sign up in the yard, etc. If my hubs had a fb page, he could get in trouble for espousing any political affiliation.
> 
> I don't expect the average American to go by those standards, as we do have freedom of speech, religion, press, etc, which I support 100%.
> 
> ...


The military can voice their opinions. The problem isn't his service, it's driving the car when he's in uniform. If you don't live on base, you can put a billboard in your front yard. It's all about not tying the uniform to a particular candidate. You can go to pep rallys and do lots of political stuff as long as you're not in uniform or tying your rank to that position. In my current job, I can't say certain things if it can interpreted as being an "offiical" position, but I can still voice my opinion and run for office as J Q Public


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Ghost Host said:


> Shame on anyone here in this forum who brings up joking/rude comments about one's political or religious beliefs. I actually joined this forum because I actually thought this would be the one place where both sides of the political spectrum (and everything in-between) could actually find common ground on and celebrate Halloween in harmony with one another.
> 
> What sickens me the most is comments such as punishing children by reducing their Halloween treats because of something they really don't know about or because of their parents political opinions. Even if its a joke, its inconsiderate (please brush up on the rules of this forum).
> 
> Nonetheless I completely agree with the individual who started this discussion, and others who concur with their statement. I want to thank you for bringing this topic to light so that I may boycott "Sprit's" stores and online website from here on out.


Who's not celebrating in harmony?

The reality of the world is that kids get punished/rewarded on a daily basis based on their parents political opinions. My vote affects my kids future. Which brings up a good point, I'll drop the Tootsie Rolls for Republicans and hand out Toothbrushes instead since they probably won't have healthcare in the future

And just to show that I support both side of the political spectrum, I will stencil "I Built This" on all my home made props.

And finally, just cuz I love Irony, you are thanking someone for bringing politics to the forum so that you make a political statement to boycott someone....funny stuff


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> The military can voice their opinions. The problem isn't his service, it's driving the car when he's in uniform. If you don't live on base, you can put a billboard in your front yard. It's all about not tying the uniform to a particular candidate. You can go to pep rallys and do lots of political stuff as long as you're not in uniform or tying your rank to that position. In my current job, I can't say certain things if it can interpreted as being an "offiical" position, but I can still voice my opinion and run for office as J Q Public


We live on post and cannot put a sign in our yard. He drives to and from work in his uniform, so no bumper stickers. He does not have a fb, but if he did, no political postings unless it supports his CIC. 

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...ident-obama-on-facebook-to-be-discharged?lite

By NBCSanDiego.com

The U.S. Marine Corps has decided to discharge a sergeant for criticizing President Barack Obama on Facebook.

The Corps said Wednesday that Sgt. Gary Stein will be given an other-than-honorable discharge for violating Pentagon policy limiting speech of service members.

and

http://www.military.com/daily-news/2012/08/22/special-operators-to-anti-obama-groups-zip-it.html

Special Operators to Anti-Obama Groups: Zip It

WASHINGTON -- A group of retired special operations and CIA officers who claim President Barack Obama revealed secret missions and turned the killing of Osama bin Laden into a campaign centerpiece are coming under criticism from some of their own.

Some special operations officers say the activist veterans are breaking a sacred military creed: respect for the commander in chief.

"This is an unprofessional, shameful action on the part of the operators that appear in the video, period," U.S. Army Special Forces Maj. Fernando Lujan wrote on his Facebook page, to a chorus of approval from colleagues. (The guys are retired, and no longer are serving, and still getting told to shut up. Not cool.)

There is no tolerance where my husband works for dissing or disrespecting their Commander in Chief in any way. And that is fine by me. I don't serve, but I respect my husband and his job. If you think my husband could go to his job and voice his opinion about the people in charge and the way the country is being run, you have been eating too many pumpkin seeds. 

Privately, fine. At his current job, no no no a thousand times no. Most of my fb friends are active duty Soldiers or their wives, or retirees. No active duty Soldier would ever post one word on their page if they disagreed with their current CIC. Not saying there aren't Soldiers who do so, but none of the folks I know do.

Anyway, back to Halloween. I got a some mummy string lights from Target today, and they are super cute! I am going to go plug them in in the bathroom and bathe in the glow of LED Mummies.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

My opinion: Halloween is politically incorrect and amazingly inappropriate all by itself, but we defend our right to represent dead people (even dead babies), "jokes" about skeletons roasting one another on campfires with marshamallows, and all sorts of other things that 70% of the world would be completely horrified with. We make jokes on dead people's names and jokes on how people died (esp. on tombstones, etc.). We purposely try to scare innocent little children and we laugh like hell when they scream and burst into tears, think about how _that _could be viewed. 

Does this mean we all hate children, believe in child abuse and support murder? Come on. 

Halloween retailers know this. They know we're already outside the box and that we find often-inappropriate things funny or at least amusing.They may be overestimating us by assuming this means that the respect we demand for our right to do all of the above in "our joking way" is something we're ready to give to others, too. 

They also know what sells, and absolutely hideous and insulting political masks and that sort of thing have sold for many years now. I don't think it's bringing legitimate politics into Halloween any more than I'm bringing my vote for county coroner into things when I put a fake dead person on my porch.

I seriously doubt that picture represents this November's vote on behalf of the big wigs at Spirit. Particularly since they've had no problem poking fun at democrats and republicans alike (and any and every-one and -thing else) for many years now.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> I really think it was meant to be a joke.I have a good sense of humor so I find lots of things amusing that others don't It .really never bothers me when people poke fun of people running for office...they are putting themself in the public eye for this to happen.If they don't want this then don't run for office.
> I think scatterbrians was just being funny with his tootsie roll remark I laughed.come on people the world is way to serious now a days.
> Go laugh and have fun.


I agree. Chill out guys, they're making a joke.
There's too much bad stuff in the world and seriousness already.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Ahh what a great topic to come back to after my long abscence! <---sarcasm...dripping with it. In case you didn't catch it  


I'll be taking my business elsewhere personally. I can do without politics, politicians, and anything even slightly associated with either. I tire of picking the lesser of the two evils. 

















Advertising it on your company sites is a definite no-no in my book.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

We'll be having too much fun and frightening our guest at our annual party to even think about the horrors of this upcoming election. I encourage all of you to do the same, including those with the not so subtle comments on this thread.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

lol...it appears they took it down or its a ghost now...someones thinking now with their stores opening tomorrow.....guess attitude doesnt pay the bills.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

screamqueen2012 said:


> lol...it appears they took it down or its a ghost now...someones thinking now with their stores opening tomorrow.....guess attitude doesnt pay the bills.


So they took our advice! excellent! 

EDIT: I'm sorry to say its still up. Oh well.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Ahh what a great topic to come back to after my long abscence! <---




I have noticed you have been a little quiet, welcome back!


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

WitchDr13 said:


> Sorry, but... OEJ?


One Eye'd Jack. He's a member here but his schedule doesn't allow him to come in much anymore. There used to be a lot of people here that know him


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree with CaliforniaMelanie and Boobear. The RNC is taking place this week, and I see what Spirit did as something silly inspired by a current event. I'd say that they'll do the same thing when the DNC happens, but perhaps they'll change their minds if they receive enough negative feedback. I do understand why some people feel strongly about Spirit keeping politics out of their affairs. 

Oh, and I laughed at Scatterbrains' first comment because it was a joke and I appreciated the levity. Believe me, if I really thought someone intended to treat children that way, I'd raise hell, as I've done on behalf of wronged kids on many other occasions.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What I don't understand is why potentially tick off half of your customer base and/or fans? For a laugh? Yeah, half of the people laugh - the other half won't.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah - I agree they should have used this photo instead.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Boy is it DUMB to mix politics with business. Whenever I see a pro-Obama or pro-Romney or pro-ANYTHING endorsement being made by a business, my immediate reaction is "Ugh! What do your personal beliefs have to do with what you sell or provide?" 

I don't purchase decorations from Spirit regardless, but it definitely leaves a bad taste in my mouth that Spirit would publicly joke about Romney or Obama. Spirit is not in the business of satire & if they were smart business owners they would know that they are alienating customers. There are very few politically biased businesses that I will support.

To Scatterbrains: you are very scatterbrained. Who penalizes children for what their parents believe? That is horrendous. My parents' political views are different from mine, but if I was a child answering your question I would have spouted off whatever my parents had said to me. You are a person I would not like to know in real life. If you can't separate politics from the morality of everyday life, you need to do some deep thinking about how you treat people as human beings.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Dark Passenger said:


> I agree with CaliforniaMelanie and Boobear. The RNC is taking place this week, and I see what Spirit did as something silly inspired by a current event. I'd say that they'll do the same thing when the DNC happens, but perhaps they'll change their minds if they receive enough negative feedback. I do understand why some people feel strongly about Spirit keeping politics out of their affairs.
> 
> Oh, and I laughed at Scatterbrains' first comment because it was a joke and I appreciated the levity. Believe me, if I really thought someone intended to treat children that way, I'd raise hell, as I've done on behalf of wronged kids on many other occasions.


Spirit said that they were going to balance out the fb page and post a pic of the Dem ticket last night, as they were trying to encourage a thoughtful conversation between the 'left wing" and "right wing.' Yeah, just what I want to see- a food fight between political hacks on a halloween page...uber fun.

They did not post any photo of Obama or Joe Biden. A guest to their page did, but Spirit did not. If Spirit actually wants to poke fun at both candidates and weigh in on pop culture- were is the pic poking fun at the Dems? 

See, that's what I hate. It isn't the haha funny politics sucks let's make them all look foolish, it is the one sided mean SPIRITed crap.

Either mess with both sides or leave it alone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

hollow said:


> Spirit said that they were going to balance out the fb page and post a pic of the Dem ticket last night, as they were trying to encourage a thoughtful conversation between the 'left wing" and "right wing.' Yeah, just what I want to see- a food fight between political hacks on a halloween page...uber fun.
> 
> They did not post any photo of Obama or Joe Biden. A guest to their page did, but Spirit did not. If Spirit actually wants to poke fun at both candidates and weigh in on pop culture- were is the pic poking fun at the Dems?
> 
> ...



And I truly enjoy this forum and all of our members. I really don't care who people are voting for. But it really sucks seeing political stuff here, or at Spirit, as well.

I hate TV right now, and am so glad I have so much pleasant Halloween stuff to do. It truly is an escape!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Kardec251985 said:


> Boy is it DUMB to mix politics with business. Whenever I see a pro-Obama or pro-Romney or pro-ANYTHING endorsement being made by a business, my immediate reaction is "Ugh! What do your personal beliefs have to do with what you sell or provide?"
> 
> I don't purchase decorations from Spirit regardless, but it definitely leaves a bad taste in my mouth that Spirit would publicly joke about Romney or Obama. Spirit is not in the business of satire & if they were smart business owners they would know that they are alienating customers. There are very few politically biased businesses that I will support.
> 
> To Scatterbrains: you are very scatterbrained. Who penalizes children for what their parents believe? That is horrendous. My parents' political views are different from mine, but if I was a child answering your question I would have spouted off whatever my parents had said to me. You are a person I would not like to know in real life. If you can't separate politics from the morality of everyday life, you need to do some deep thinking about how you treat people as human beings.


Really? Really? LOL!!!!


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Kardec251985 said:


> Boy is it DUMB to mix politics with business. Whenever I see a pro-Obama or pro-Romney or pro-ANYTHING endorsement being made by a business, my immediate reaction is "Ugh! What do your personal beliefs have to do with what you sell or provide?"
> 
> I don't purchase decorations from Spirit regardless, but it definitely leaves a bad taste in my mouth that Spirit would publicly joke about Romney or Obama. Spirit is not in the business of satire & if they were smart business owners they would know that they are alienating customers. There are very few politically biased businesses that I will support.
> 
> To Scatterbrains: you are very scatterbrained. Who penalizes children for what their parents believe? That is horrendous. My parents' political views are different from mine, but if I was a child answering your question I would have spouted off whatever my parents had said to me. You are a person I would not like to know in real life. If you can't separate politics from the morality of everyday life, you need to do some deep thinking about how you treat people as human beings.


Kardec - Scatters was just joking. A little perspective is in order - Utah is a Republican stronghold as to Jason likes hockey masks. People who support Democrats or other political parties here are ostracized. Do you really think someone on this forum doesn't like kids/ToTs?


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Scatterbrains

The topic of this forum my be politically based, but not politically driven. My boycott to Spirit is also not political driven, but a position I took based on my ethics and morals related to how a retail business should operate when selling to the general public.

If my stance were political then I would have taken a particular side (I belong to neither political party by the way). But since I did not, then that would make your previous rebuttle nonetheless a poorly orchastraded fallacy.

Again please read and review the rules of this forum. And I hope you have a happy Halloween nonetheless.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

hollow said:


> Spirit said that they were going to balance out the fb page and post a pic of the Dem ticket last night, as they were trying to encourage a thoughtful conversation between the 'left wing" and "right wing.' Yeah, just what I want to see- a food fight between political hacks on a halloween page...uber fun.
> 
> They did not post any photo of Obama or Joe Biden. A guest to their page did, but Spirit did not. If Spirit actually wants to poke fun at both candidates and weigh in on pop culture- were is the pic poking fun at the Dems?
> 
> ...


I see what you're saying, Hollow, and respect how you and the others who are angry about Spirit's move feel. I really don't see the photo as some big political statement, but rather a silly picture at the time of the RNC. I agree that despite what political party we're part of, if any, that a place like Spirit, having decided to use a topic as touchy as politics, should keep things balanced. I wonder if the image would've gone over better if Spirit had used both presidential and vice presidential candidates.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> I see what you're saying, Hollow, and respect how you and the others who are angry about Spirit's move feel. I really don't see the photo as some big political statement, but rather a silly picture at the time of the RNC. I agree that despite what political party we're part of, if any, that a place like Spirit, having decided to use a topic as touchy as politics, should keep things balanced. I wonder if the image would've gone over better if Spirit had used both presidential and vice presidential candidates.


Better, I don't know, but you'd probably have different people complaining about it and some that are complaining about it would see it as a harmless joke.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> Better, I don't know, but you'd probably have different people complaining about it and some that are complaining about it would see it as a harmless joke.



Agreed. For the life of me, I can't see why a company that is open for business for a very limited time each year would wade into the political arena. I know if both parties had been skewered, I would have thought nothing of the whole incident.

I don't see other online or brick and mortar companies poking fun at either side...because it really does alienate people. Truthfully, seeing a pic of our President in an unflattering light is something that I would not expect of a store wanting to sell their wares to America. Political humor is all over the 'net, but a store? That sells things? A bad pic of the pres? I feel that even more people would be upset with that type of pic, and I would totally understand their anger. 

I know Spirit takes a free and easy, relaxed and fun attitude, and that is what people want for Halloween. If you aren't haunting, you are partying like it is 1999. Or perhaps you are doing both! But politics is a total buzzkill...total...buzzkill.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Seriously, could the mods please close this thread. The argument is with Spirit Halloween. Why has it spilled to over here? Say one's piece to Spirit and be done with it. No need to broadcast it here. 

This is a place where lovers of all things Halloween come to share. Could we have one place that's politics-free, please?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/md-big-head-obama-mask/ "How about some hope and change, people?" (read description)

Hopefully the outrage and boycotting has been going on by moral members for the past four years that this thing has been sold along with the scathing sarcastic description. 

It has been. Right? You've all been outraged all this time. Right?

If not...then face it. You're not making a moral statement on whether politics should be involved in Halloween or any other moral or ethic statement. You're just not voting for Obama. Boycott or not for your own reasons, it's a free country. But calling out Spirit on ethics when it's never been one-sided at all (check out other "Democrat" offerings at Spirit) is inaccurate, it's a hair-trigger reaction and I don't believe it's at all moralistically or ethically motivated.

The RNC convention is going on *now*, so *now* there's the Romney picture. People are saying they'll be satisfied if they see Obama skewered at Spirit too, is that right? Spirit has already said they're planning on that too. Just sit tight, your revenge moment is coming and then everybody can be happy again. (Just like when one of my children is secretly pleased to see his brother get punished after he himself has been punished. I mean if that's what floats your boat, people.)

In the meantime, as a 25-year voting Democrat, I laugh my butt off at Obama satire, if it's good satire. And boy has there been Obama satire, I can't believe ANYONE would be calling for more "blood" on that front from any source including Spirit, you haven't been suffocated by it via every possible media avenue for three years now? Relax, be happy, you'll see plenty more, there's no shortage.

Good grief.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Kardec251985 said:


> Who penalizes children for what their parents believe? That is horrendous. My parents' political views are different from mine, but if I was a child answering your question I would have spouted off whatever my parents had said to me. You are a person I would not like to know in real life. If you can't separate politics from the morality of everyday life, you need to do some deep thinking about how you treat people as human beings.


Apparently you, and many others, have forgotten about Ms. Nagel from around Detroit. I'd assumed her actions were the inspiration for Scatterbrains' joke. 

As far as the whole politicization of...everything...'tis the season. Gonna get a lot worse before it gets better. Yeeha.

As for myself, the only political statements you'll hear from me are for the Virginia Senate race...Vote Hank the Cat!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/md-big-head-obama-mask/ "How about some hope and change, people?" (read description)
> 
> Hopefully the outrage and boycotting has been going on by moral members for the past four years that this thing has been sold along with the scathing sarcastic description.
> 
> ...


Marry Me


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/md-big-head-obama-mask/ "How about some hope and change, people?" (read description)
> 
> Hopefully the outrage and boycotting has been going on by moral members for the past four years that this thing has been sold along with the scathing sarcastic description.
> 
> ...



Raise your hands if you have ever bought a political halloween mask? *crickets chirping* Raise your hand if you have ever seen a political mask on a TOT? I never have...who buys those things? Drunken frat boys, I am guessing.

I maintain any store who become politically active in anyway is run by ignoramuses... who don't love money as much as they should. 

I doubt Spirit will post any more political pictures. It's utter madness for a store that sells items to consumers to do so. Their job is to sell things. We buy. The end.

Plus, they don't have a Ron Paul mask. Dealbreaker!

http://www.buycostumes.com/Ron-Paul-Paper-Mask/802052/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

ThAnswr said:


> Seriously, could the mods please close this thread. The argument is with Spirit Halloween. Why has it spilled to over here? Say one's piece to Spirit and be done with it. No need to broadcast it here.
> 
> This is a place where lovers of all things Halloween come to share. Could we have one place that's politics-free, please?


I see you joined after the 2008 election, so missed the extreme and overt campaigning on behalf of both candidates that took place in these hallowed halls...pages...whatever. 

Be patient, this too shall pass.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Mod hat on here....

I know some comments that were meant to be humorous don't come across that way. So going forward, I'll just post a reminder for everyone to please be respectful and polite while expressing your views. 

In general, if you're joking, make sure it is VERY clear, since context and tone is pretty difficult to determine from words on a screen. 


Thanks!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Mod hat on here....
> 
> I know some comments that were meant to be humorous don't come across that way. So going forward, I'll just post a reminder for everyone to please be respectful and polite while expressing your views.
> 
> ...


I apologize for assuming that everyone here has a sense of humor. In the future, I'll try and make sure I add my winkie  to my posts so that less folks will misinterpret it. 

BTW: cool hat, where did you find one with the flourescent green stripes?


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I was serouis about the Stephen Harper Mask!





Okay, maybe not...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Marry Me


Only if I get the Snickers and not the half Tootsie Roll! I just hate those things!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

hollow said:


> A Truthfully, seeing a pic of our President in an unflattering light is something that I would not expect of a store wanting to sell their wares to America. Political humor is all over the 'net, but a store? That sells things? A bad pic of the pres? I feel that even more people would be upset with that type of pic, and I would totally understand their anger. .


Stores that aren't afraid to "alienate" people with unflattering imagery regarding the president (including Obama toilet paper and "How's that little hopey-changey thingey working for ya?" stickers and "O Bummer" and "OBAMA = One Big Mistake, America" clothing, accessories, signs, etc.) include amazon, Spencer Gifts, WalMart and cafepress.

Certainly I've seen A LOT of "brick and mortar," 5-and-dimey kind of local stores selling gross Obama stuff including paper so one can wipe one's butt with the president's face.

There are loads more, but I'm assuming you're going to boycott at least the ones above since anger against a store that sells anti-president stuff is understandable and this isn't about partisanship. Right?  

Again. Didn't hear a whole lot of unbiased moral outrage over all that stuff...and that's all been going on for years...So again:* I don't believe it's Spirit itself that people have a right to be angry with if this is based on ethics*. OTOH, if it isn't based on ethics at all, well, boycott away. You're a free agent, go for it.  You could boycott Spirit based on not liking the colors orange and black if that's what you wanted to do.

I just wouldn't expect any reasonable person to claim it's based on ethics when those only work one way (humiliation of the president = acceptable, humiliation of one's own candidate = a MORAL OUTRAGE, my GOD), and I wouldn't expect any reasonable person to try to convince others to follow in his/her footsteps with a boycott based on an idea that doesn't hold water.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> Better, I don't know, but you'd probably have different people complaining about it and some that are complaining about it would see it as a harmless joke.


I think you're on to something


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

BTW: I still don't get all the hubbub about the politics when the big issue should be that the store is selling DEAD BABIES!!!! Note to self, insert winkie...  ...okay winkie inserted. 

Should also specify that DEAD BABIES should not be taken literally, as they are really latex versions of dead babies and bear no connection to actual dead babies...well really, since they are Zombie babies, then the would be UNDEAD BABIES!!!....ummm latex versions of undead babies...probably should add another winkie


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well said, Hollow. Anyone ever get local political hopefuls showing up at their haunt to stump for votes? I had to nip that in the bud a few years back...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

California Melanie, this is from one of my previous posts on this thread:

"I don't see other online or brick and mortar companies poking fun at either side...because it really does alienate people. Truthfully, seeing a pic of our President in an unflattering light is something that I would not expect of a store wanting to sell their wares to America. Political humor is all over the 'net, but a store? That sells things? A bad pic of the pres? I feel that even more people would be upset with that type of pic, and I would totally understand their anger. "

I am speaking in terms of HALLOWEEN, not everyday consumer goods. We are in a halloween forum, and my hope was to not have halloween, the reason we all are here, overtaken with political nonsense. 

I cannot speak to stores that sell such items. Truthfully, as a former active duty Soldier, and the wife of an Active Duty Soldier, no matter what his political party, I do not like to see our President disrespected publicly.

Nor out flag. Nor our Veterans. I have an extreme patriotism that is probably out of place in most of American society. So if you are cattily assuming I wipe my bottom with Obama t.p., you are sorely mistaken.

Back to halloween, on the Halloween Forum. Halloween doesn't need politics. It needs witches, and zombies, and lots of duct tape. It needs candy, and spooky music, and costumes.

Doesn't need politics. 

Oh, and whilst you are at it, please show me the post on this thread called for a boycott of Spirit and asked others here to do the same. If it is on this thread, I can't find it. It may well be. If it is, I am a goose. If it isn't then please stop ranting about boycotts. Nobody else is. Thankee kindly, madam.

Ah, on edit, I see "Ghost Host" decided to boycott. That is his view and his right. Perhaps there are other members here who wish to do the same. Perhaps other members will buy more to support their halloween habit and whatever political agenda they assume Spirit has. I don't have a problem with that. If they feel boycotty, that is their choice.

"I just wouldn't expect any reasonable person to claim it's based on ethics when those only work one way (humiliation of the president = acceptable, humiliation of one's own candidate = a MORAL OUTRAGE, my GOD), and I wouldn't expect any reasonable person to try to convince others to follow in his/her footsteps with a boycott based on an idea that doesn't hold water. "

I have an even better idea: humiliation of no candidates, and up with the orange and black? I am am not quite understanding how the majority of people wanting no politics in halloween has to do with any candidates. Unless Jack Skellington is running for Pres and is giving out buttons with his cute little head on them, my political Hallowen interest is zero.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

hollow said:


> California Melanie, this is from one of my previous posts on this thread:
> 
> "I don't see other online or brick and mortar companies poking fun at either side...because it really does alienate people. Truthfully, seeing a pic of our President in an unflattering light is something that I would not expect of a store wanting to sell their wares to America. Political humor is all over the 'net, but a store? That sells things? A bad pic of the pres? I feel that even more people would be upset with that type of pic, and I would totally understand their anger. "
> 
> ...


 I see what you did there..


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Great work! I would have spray painted the orange end of the gun black to blend in better, but overall fabulous!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I think this thread needs more "winkies".


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> I see what you did there..


You caught me. At night, after the General goes to sleep, we put on Obama masks and spank each other.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have noticed you have been a little quiet, welcome back!



Yeah, crazy stuff going on irl was the cause (my 2nd to last post explains in my cemetery arch thread). Thanks for the welcome, and good to "see" ya! 




OnTopic/ This thread is a good example of why I don't do politics, or discussions thereof.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

The point of Spirit Halloween is to be fun and scary and to celebrate. Celebrations don't usually commence with political arguments. I saw that ad, and thought it strange. Politics cause fights and only more hatred among people. It has no place on Halloween.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This thread is a prime example of why Spirit _(IMHO)_ made a bad call going political. Look at what it does to us - a happy Halloween community. Some gloves get donned and punches swing. Sad


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

http://cdn.tss.uproxx.com/TSS/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/chia-pet-obama.jpg
Now That's Funny.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> I apologize for assuming that everyone here has a sense of humor. In the future, I'll try and make sure I add my winkie  to my posts so that less folks will misinterpret it.
> 
> BTW: cool hat, where did you find one with the flourescent green stripes?



What hat? This is my natural color...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

diggerc said:


> http://cdn.tss.uproxx.com/TSS/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/chia-pet-obama.jpg
> Now That's Funny.


That doesn't qualify, since it has to be Halloween-related in order to be totally unacceptable. Or...something.  <- winkie So I guess that means you can not only buy from that particular supplier in good conscience, you can buy that particular grotesque head.   <- two big winkies


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Terra said:


> This thread is a prime example of why Spirit _(IMHO)_ made a bad call going political. Look at what it does to us - a happy Halloween community. Some gloves get donned and punches swing. Sad


Don't forget the marriage proposal


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I plan on asking all the ToTs who they are voting for: Those that say Obama get a Snickers bar, those that say Romney get a lil Tootsie Roll. On second thought...a whole Tootsie Roll would be too much. I'll probably just bite it in half and eat half myself and give the ToT the other half


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Don't forget the marriage proposal


OMG, this is almost EXACTLY what I was going to say but I figured I'd been enough of a smartazz already. But now I'm laughin'.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Terra said:


> This thread is a prime example of why Spirit _(IMHO)_ made a bad call going political. Look at what it does to us - a happy Halloween community. Some gloves get donned and punches swing. Sad



Exactly. So hopefully whomever creates the "2012 Who are you voting for and why?" thread will banned and forced to plan for Halloween on the shadowy edges of the forum...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hollow said:


> Exactly. So hopefully whomever creates the "2012 Who are you voting for and why?" thread will banned and forced to plan for Halloween on the shadowy edges of the forum...


I am voting for Igor, since he doesn't even attempt to make it a secret that he is sneaky and a backstabber


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

after reading this thread I am going to do a write-in vote for Scatterbrains------


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> I am voting for Igor, since he doesn't even attempt to make it a secret that he is sneaky and a backstabber


Gasp! How dare you! Don't you know Jack Skellington has the most pro-pumpkin platform of all the candidates! 

Plus, I saw on TMZ Igor is anti-candy corn...


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I heard from an undisclosed source that Scatterbrains was against blow molds. And not just the ghosts...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

hollow said:


> Exactly. So hopefully whomever creates the "2012 Who are you voting for and why?" thread will banned and forced to plan for Halloween on the shadowy edges of the forum...



Unless it's posted in Off Topic, where it's fair game. And where I'm kind of surprised this thread hasn't been moved. 

Again, Hank the Cat. Only candidate worth voting for. Google him, you'll like him. Unless you're a dog person.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

OMG! The Hank $2 bill is HILARIOUS! He's laying on top of the Declaration of Independence while they are trying to sign it! lol lol lol!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> That doesn't qualify, since it has to be Halloween-related in order to be totally unacceptable. Or...something.  <- winkie So I guess that means you can not only buy from that particular supplier in good conscience, you can buy that particular grotesque head.   <- two big winkies


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-4LuM4UXV6...MI/nOtbUkHdclY/s1600/creepshowstephenking.jpg
Lordy don't it itch>


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

ThAnswr said:


> Seriously, could the mods please close this thread. The argument is with Spirit Halloween. Why has it spilled to over here? Say one's piece to Spirit and be done with it. No need to broadcast it here.
> 
> This is a place where lovers of all things Halloween come to share. Could we have one place that's politics-free, please?


Yes, it has been hashed and rehashed, now let's get to the good stuff it's almost Halloween!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Terra said:


> This thread is a prime example of why Spirit _(IMHO)_ made a bad call going political. Look at what it does to us - a happy Halloween community. Some gloves get donned and punches swing. Sad


That's why I veered away from the political discussion by bringing up OTHER reasons why I've been disappointed with Spirit this year. Politics has no place in Halloween. Fine to be upset or disappointed in Spirit's bad choice of meme use, but to expand on the debate politically? Not cool. I don't give a rat's hoo-ha whether y'all support Obama, Romney or Kermit the Frog. While I have VERY strong opinions about who_ -I-_ am supporting, this is not the place for such discussions.

As for Spirit, I repeat what I said before. My biggest disappointment with them is that they apparently aren't planning to open a store in my immediate area, as they have in the past. (I know my location is listed as Williamsburg, and they ARE opening one there, but Newport News would actually be closer for me.) In fact, they're only opening two stores within 25 miles of where I live. That makes me sad. 

And thus far, I'm not impressed with the merch I'm seeing on their website. Not much looks new at all. Kind of a rehash of the same old stuff from last year. And that's really disappointing.

I'm really kind of disgusted over this and this. Maybe it's because I'm an animal lover, but really, this just seems excessive and gratuitous. The dead human bodies don't bother me because that's out of the norm for most of society. Dead animals, on the other hand? Not okay.

Although, I've gotta say, I'm kind of in love with this little guy. What a cutie!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Heh, Facebook is at it again, this time with an Obama mask....I couldn't tell ya if the other mask is a Biden mask or not.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Spirit's Facebook page now has a new advertisement that apparently sides with neither party.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

It looks like Romney and Obama. I say we arm willing members of Halloween Forum and raid Spirit headquarters. We must teach them a lesson- keep politics out of halloween! 

Best quotes from the fb page:

"IS NOTHING SACRED?! Keep politics out of my Halloween, damn it!"

and

"wow, way to screw up a great holiday !!!"

Of course, we will carry marshmallow guns, and be in costume. 


Ooooh, Spirit has a voting page! And you can write people in!

http://www.spirithalloween.com/vote/ You can right in Ted, Freddy Kruger, Batman, ironman, or Finn!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

hollow said:


> It looks like Romney and Obama. I say we arm willing members of Halloween Forum and raid Spirit headquarters. We must teach them a lesson- keep politics out of halloween!
> 
> Best quotes from the fb page:
> 
> ...


That's Romney? Really? They need to find a new mask maker


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> That's Romney? Really? They need to find a new mask maker


I am guessing it is, people are saying it is him in the fb comments. I don't think either mask looks very much like either man, but I guess Spirit knows what they are doing...I still wonder WHO buys political masks? Who? They are neither festive nor fun. I can't imagine the fights that would break out if somebody started a "discussion" about candidates and masks and politics at a party with booze and fake weapons.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Historically whoever sells the most Halloweens masks wins the election, http://www.11points.com/News-Politics/11_Strangest_Methods_to_Predict_Presidential_Elections

Halloween Masks. Halloween and the presidential election are usually just a few days apart... and since topical costumes are always such a go-to, the two events end up tied together, for better or worse.

Since 1980, the presidential candidate whose mask has sold better has won every single election.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Some folks have been asking if I had heard back from Spirit since I sent them an email describing my disappointment that they would get political and partisan.

Since this thread is still going I thought I would give you an update.

The email I received late last week:

_First, let me assure you Spirit is not involved in politics and does not favor one side over the other. The image posted was something found previously existing on the internet playing off a scene and quote from The Shining. Because of the conventions, Spirit had planned to post playful images that had ties to Halloween for both candidates, it just so happen the RNC was first. It was never our intention to offend anyone but simply tie Halloween into a relevant topic. I hope you will reconsider shopping in our stores as we have a lot of surprises in store for our shoppers this year. Have a nice day and a happy Halloween._

The problem with her statement is no parody of Obama and Biden was displayed the entire week of the DNC convention so if equality and fairness was the point they missed it completely.

Personally I don't want any display whatsoever because tensions are so high. I was actually hoping they would just have apologized and said politics would never appear on their facebook page again but don't lie to me in email saying you were going to parody both sides then when the time atually came to prove you meant what you said you back away from going after the other side.

Its disappointing and I'm sad I was wrong. I really thought they meant what they said. 

At least we know their true feelings and can move on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

badgirl said:


> I agree as well. My hubby and I were just saying that Halloween week is going to be a tense week with the election around the corner. I think at this year's party we are going to hang a sign reminding guests to check their politics at the door


I would do that too. Everybody is welcome to vote for whomever they want, and hate the guts of whomever they want- but keep red white and blue out of the orange and black. They clash terribly!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

texmaster said:


> Some folks have been asking if I had heard back from Spirit since I sent them an email describing my disappointment that they would get political and partisan.
> 
> Since this thread is still going I thought I would give you an update.
> 
> ...


If that was their intention, they should have stated it. "Hey Spirit consumers, we love all of you, and your lovely green money! We are gonna play off the election season since it is a once every four year event, and both parties will get their turn to be mocked/skewered. We want to have fun, and get people talking. We want to sell our props and masks to all of our customers, regardless of their political choices. So hang on!"

I realize most people either don't care, or don't want to discuss it. Political ugliness and religious ugliness rear their heads and are just plain ugly. Close family members often cut each other off over such discussions, so it should have been handled WAY better than it was. 

And I don't care who anybody is voting for...vote away. Or don't vote. Whatevs.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

hollow said:


> I would do that too. Everybody is welcome to vote for whomever they want, and hate the guts of whomever they want- but keep red white and blue out of the orange and black. They clash terribly!


LOL That would make a great a bumper sticker!!!

Keep your Red White and Blue out of my Orange and Black!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

texmaster said:


> LOL That would make a great a bumper sticker!!!
> 
> Keep your Red White and Blue out of my Orange and Black!



And thus, the militant, anti-political wing of Halloween forum was born.


----------



## Scarydad (Jun 7, 2012)

It's not just Spirit, and it's not just Facebook. It's all over the place and unfortunately the internet has made it so much easier to engage than before so that those of us who want out are sort of stuck in the storm. 

I'm something of a political junkie. I read a lot of political blogs and books and I like to stay informed and to know what's going on, and even to write about and discuss. What I've discovered is that most people are stuck in a normalcy bias; meaning that they are so involved in their circle of influence- their friends, their family, etc. that they assume _everybody_ feels the same way they do and those that don't are the enemy anyway so who cares? I'll bet you the person who runs Spirit's Facebook page never even thought about people who wouldn't be amused. _They_ were amused so you should be too.

It really sucks and I have banned all politics from my Twitter feed and Facebook page. I want to go out and find it, not be constantly forcefed, you know?


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

hollow said:


> And thus, the militant, anti-political wing of Halloween forum was born.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll give up my zombies when you pry my cold dead fingers off---oh wait...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

texmaster said:


>


Wow, cool! Neat-o!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Minshe said:


> I'll give up my zombies when you pry my cold dead fingers off---oh wait...


OMG too funny. I am glad this thread has turned out funny, like it needed to!


----------

